# Camping Hacks Part 2 - Image heavy



## Sentry18

Some more potentially good info for camping or wilderness survival. Note I said _potentially_. They are in no particular order but may provide some useful information.


----------



## helicopter5472

A lot of good info


----------



## jmcdonald

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## TheLazyL

I think in cartoons. 

So when I read "How to Build a Campfire" I thought of a Yuppie printing out the how to. Then measuring his/her (if a blonde) outstretched hand, diameter of circle made with their hands, diameter of their thumb and etc. Then transferring these measure to the "how to Build a Campfire" print out.

When they build a campfire all they have to do is find the tape-ruler in their backpack....


----------



## Grimm

Great for the kids.


----------



## helicopter5472

I think it's going to take all the ink in my printer to copy this....


----------



## Sentry18

Believe it or not I pulled these off a social media "picture posting" website (not facebook). At first I thought of them as cartoonish myself, but then I got caught up in reading about mosquitos and decided to take the 5 minutes to copy and past photo links. Figured if anyone gleaned anything from any of them it was worth it. Besides, I have so many kids that cartoons are a way of life for me.


----------



## Shammua

ROFLMAO, when I started scrolling down the first thing I see is a pencil, then a read circle on the thumb, then wrist.
First thing that pops into my mind is, "Uh is this suicide prep course?" lol I SOOOOO didn't read anything at first... lol


----------



## ContinualHarvest

A lot of good information. Some of this stuff is gone over at Philmont for scout leaders.


----------



## rf197

Thanks for posting!! It's great!!


----------



## spregan

Nice! Thanks for the info


----------

